# my Little ones



##  (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 6, 2005)

Oh they are adorable!! What breeds are they? I know some are dutch...but the others?

Jen


----------



##  (Apr 6, 2005)

a bunch of mixed upcross breeds but htey all are georgeousto me lol firrst photo ismy problem children these areKissys babies 

second photo is Pinkies crew 

third photo is Thunder and the magnificent 7

fourth is a different picture of Kissys babies 

5th picture is the ones i call TheWrecking Crew! those are Lightnings 10monsters lol kissy is a lopX thunder is a NZ lop X Pinkie is eithera himi X or a Californian X thisis thefirst time i could get a good pictureofher and of courseLightning is the dutch .


----------



##  (Apr 6, 2005)

wholly crap did ijust get yelled at lol I FORGOTPita geesh here she is lol 

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y16/shadowgypsy/IM000039.jpg


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 6, 2005)

I love the first litter, the broken tan andwhite!! And the third picture all those magnifesent 7s! I just realizedwhat time it is and have to go get in the shower! I hate taking ashower because then I have to go to bed with wet hair!


----------



##  (Apr 6, 2005)

lol they are alladorable if it comesout rightthis time this is apicture of Pinkie the cross im not sureof , all these pictures were taken withthe lights off what a time ihad trying to figure out where thebabies were to take picsof lol


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 6, 2005)

Ohhh...I want Pinkie!! I might have to head north for a round of bunny napping...ok, maybe I could just borrow....

Jen


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 6, 2005)

AAWWW How Cute!!

Ok here is the list of the ones I want ok, ready...the bottom baby with the cross.






Next I want the delectable little chocolate.






Next I will be taking the broken gray in the back and thechilled out little sleeping on her back on the right side and Stripe tothe left.






Lastly I would like to add the chocoa babie by the water bottle






I love them all. Gypsy you are so lucky. I would never get anything done with all that cuteness.

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 7, 2005)

Gypsy, you have such a big heart to help allthese rabbits. The babies all look absolutely beautiful andhealthy thanks for the excellent care you have given them.

Dang Tina! Why don't you tell us how you really feelLOL! You are like Santa Claus - made you list and checked ittwice have ya?


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 7, 2005)

Oh,Gypsy! It's so great to see them all after I'veheardso much about them. They all look so healthyandhappy.They certainly have tested yournerves and yourfaith, haven't they?I wishI couldcome over and visit you because I'd liketocuddle each and every one of them. 

The litttle guy that's flopped in this picture - towards the right, isjust too adorable! I can barely tell where one rabbit stopsand the other begins. 

It's absolutely precious. 










-Carolyn


----------



##  (Apr 7, 2005)

OMG!!! i justrealized how nastythe cage looks in Thunderspicture geesh i just cleaned thatthe day before ! it would be anunderstatement to say hmmmmbunch of poopers lol

Cirrus letme know when your heading up fora round of bunny nappin , thatway i can hide Pinkielol she is a beauty tho ! i canunderstand wanting to napp herlol 

Tina !!!!! lol do i need to geta marker and mark the ears foryour wish list lol idid warn ya to getyour drool towel ready lol 

Jenni : thanks hon they havebeen a lot of work and alot of worryespecially the picture ofthe first litter , butthey are growing alongnicely for now .

Carolyn : i owe You andTina so much ! words cannotdo the justice of how ifeel with you Two Ladies,YouTwo have been thruhell and back withme with this last 3 litters, and thats an underatatement ,I owe you much thankyou both for being there for me .


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 7, 2005)

AHHHHH!

I'm overloaded with bunny cuteness!!! 

I just love the big "bunny pile" of all of them in the corner. They are so adorable!


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Apr 7, 2005)

Gypsy. They are all adorable. I love it when thebabies get to this age, they are cute little versions of the bigbunnies they will become. I want all them babies. I wish I was abreeder. I'd love to have the time and space to do that. I will oneday, but for now I am more than happy to look at yours.

Vickie

PS - Does anyone else think to themself when looking at pictures of baby buns "Is that all she took ? I want more :?."

:dude:


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 7, 2005)

Gypsy,

No thank you necessary. I was very moved by your love of eachlittle one in your care. I wish there were more people likeyou, Gypsy. You're a God Send to animals great andsmall. Each one's health you took personally and lost yourpeace of mind in the process of worrying. 

I do believe in what goes around, comes around, and that you will berewarded one way or another for the sacrifices you've made to ensurethat these babies will grow to be happy and healthy.

Hats off to you.

-Carolyn


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 7, 2005)

Awww great pics!! i love the babbies they are all very cute!!

aww bless them all, thanks for showing us ya pics!!dont forget to keep us updated!!


----------



## Paulo (Apr 7, 2005)

They are all soo cute and little, congrats gypsy on all of does bunnies!

--It must take AGES for you to clean all of their cages lol


----------



##  (Apr 7, 2005)

Awwww Carolyn youmade me get all misty eyed Thank Youforthe kind words. uh oh what goesaround comes around hmm next life i wantto be a bunny in someones carethats just like me lol'( spoils em rotten) lol

Cleaning cages takesme lets see about anhour maybe less i have a systemto it , See I have cementfloor in the garage soyou scoop, plop, put in shavings, move onto next cage , repeat , repaet for all 17cages lol then afterall is said and doneyou get a big shovel , grab ahubby by the ear ,make him shovel it up and wheel it to the garden,, see its easy LOL.


----------



## Paulo (Apr 7, 2005)

Would you mind if I took that idea from you? Sodo you let themall out to play at once, or how doesplay timego foryour bunnies ?


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 7, 2005)

Gypsy, 

do i need to get a marker andmark the ears foryour wish list_ Yes Ma'am_ if youwould please and try and find blue as it's my fave color .



i did warn ya toget your drool towelready lol _Boy_ you weren't kidding. OMGosh they areadorable.

I am so grateful that you PMed me that night. One very SpecialAngel brought us together and I am eternally grateful. I thank God Ican call you my Friend Sweetie. Your love and compassion knows nobounds. Any animal or person who falls under your care is Blessed.

Tina


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi, I love looking at all of them especially allthose brokens piled together... How many babies do you have now? Howold are they? They are adorable and I wish I could go cuddle them butmy baby is now getting into the trash and I have to go get him out.Bye.


----------



##  (Apr 7, 2005)

Tina : awww ThankYou so much honsetly i dontknow what i would havedone with out youthat first night . When Carolyntold me i should PMyou i was a bit skittishto say the least , iwasnt sure how anyone would react to mydilema but I as sureglad I did , Friendslike You and Carolynonlly come by oncemaybe twice in a life time , Iam still saddened bylosing Darlin butwith youLadies beside me i can get thruthis .

As anyone will tell youwho know me , im not thetype to ask forhelp nor am i one whogenerally needs it , But the problem with Darlinwas so outof my control ,Uaually i am the onewho sits in thebird seat helping everyone else, and handle my problems inquiet , I am Verygratefull you Both werethere when i needed you .

Bunnylover lol i have 30right now , atone point i ad over 40 babiesat one time lol ,


----------



## Kricket (Apr 7, 2005)

This is THE most adorable thing I've seen all day! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 7, 2005)

Dearest Gypsy,

I'm still saddened by Darling's loss too. I think about her more thanyou know, especially when I see Amy's little one without the foot.Don't know why Darling comes into mind. Darling was coming along sowell and then Mom had to freak. God knows why nature acts the way itdoes.

When I recieved your private message, you were so desperate anddevastated with worry the first few days of her life. I really don'tthink she would've made it as far had it not been for you watching overher like a Hawk. I'm also not sure that the little one that had the eyeissue that you gently nurtured for days and days with warm compresseswould've ever opened her eyes had it not been for you helping her along.

Bless your Heart. How could anyone that feels so strongly and does somuch much for the little guys not be loved by those of us that arelucky enough to see it.

Thank you for all you do here. You help so many and when I see you've responded to a post, I know the poster is in good hands.



Respectfully and with love,
-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 8, 2005)

I just can't say enough about you. Nomatter how full your cages are you always willing to take in more. Youare so knowledgable and not just about rabbits either. 

I miss Darling terribly. Not a day goes by that he's not in mythoughts. My Mystery reminds me of Him. She has the color and thespunk. She is also my smallest. It's a bit hard. I think of you andkiss her head.

Oh the cross baby..has a name lol. Christo for a by and Christafor a girlstill working on the others lol.

Tina


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 8, 2005)

Oh my.....I see at least half a dozen of them I'dwant....and I don't even know the breed or anything else. ILOVE the babies in picture 2 especially.

Why can't NH be right next to SW Texas? 

Tiny's Mom


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 8, 2005)

Gypsy, psst...








Here's Christa or Christo






I just thought of the perfect name for the other littleone..Hopi..as in I'm _Hopi_ng he comes home with me.











baby all the way in the back.

Tina


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 8, 2005)

*TinysMom wrote:*


> Oh my.....I see at least half a dozen of them I'dwant....and I don't even know the breed or anything else. ILOVE the babies in picture 2 especially.
> 
> Why can't NH be right next to SW Texas?
> 
> Tiny's Mom


I feel the same way!!!


----------



##  (Apr 8, 2005)

**Sodo you let them all out to play at once, or how doesplay timego for your bunnies ?**

Actually what i do is i have asix foot wire cage i put on thefloor for the babiesand the mother, that way no one gets snottyabout putting babies back in after play time. they love that longcage even a few mothers have beenknown to binky around a time or two lol .


----------



##  (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm still saddened by Darling's loss too. I thinkabout her more than you know, especially when I see Amy's little onewithout the foot. Don't know why Darling comes into mind. Darling wascoming along so well and then Mom had to freak. God knows why natureacts the way it does.

When I recieved your private message, you were so desperate anddevastated with worry the first few days of her life. I really don'tthink she would've made it as far had it not been for you watching overher like a Hawk. I'm also not sure that the little one that had the eyeissue that you gently nurtured for days and days with warm compresseswould've ever opened her eyes had it not been for you helping her along.

Bless your Heart. How could anyone that feels so strongly and does somuch much for the little guys not be loved by those of us that arelucky enough to see it.

Thank you for all you do here. You help so many and when I see you've responded to a post, I know the poster is in good hands.



I just can't say enough about you. No matter how full yourcages are you always willing to take in more. You are so knowledgableand not just about rabbits either. 

I miss Darling terribly. Not a day goes by that he's not in mythoughts. My Mystery reminds me of Him. She has the color and thespunk. She is also my smallest. It's a bit hard. I think of you andkiss her head.

Oh the cross baby..has a name lol. Christo for a by and Christafor a girlstill working on the others lol.
:: 

Carolyn , Tina : im tellin ya with outyou Two wonderfullpeople i really truely belive iwould have lost whats left ofmy mind that terribleday with out you Ladies i wouldhave been more lost than ialready was I can Never ThankYou enough 

NOW!! for the bomb shell Tina :: Carolyn already knows :

That New Zeland i got last weekend ! wellSHE is BUILDING a nest , every pieceof hay i giveher goes straightinto the nesting area ofher cage !!!!!! soooooo imthinking baby N Z in a few days!


----------



##  (Apr 8, 2005)

Tina ifyou want them 2 snuggy bunnieshon just say the word and i will deliver them inJuly!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 9, 2005)

No way. c'mon are you serious. Sweetiewhat are you going to do? Well I know what your going to do help herand have another litter. Bless your heart Gypsy. I swear your heart andhome has no bounds. I would a blubbering bby in the corner. The men inwhite coats and butterfly nets would be hunting me down.

If you need anything just let me know ok? I'll do all that I can.

Would you believe that someone gave me an awesome gift. RadioShack was throwing away a good sized display case. The guy heard me andDale talking about Apollo and the chicks...he gave it to us for them.He even helped load itinto the van. So Christa/o and Hopihave some pretty posh digs lol. We are going to fix the back up so thedoors are screened for ventilation.

I most definitely want Christo/a. Dale said I can only get Hopiif he or she is the opposite sex of Christo/a. We want to spay andnueter and try and bond them. I'll talk to you more about it.

Ckeck Apollo's Acres. I have some new kids and would like to see if you can help name that breed lol.

I love what you do for all animals and am so lucky I get to know you.





Tina


----------



##  (Apr 10, 2005)

This is one ofthe best pictures i could getof Penelope , Minimal bleeding and only afew scratches , but i decided wheresheis so big she should havethe double cage for now ,


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 10, 2005)

What a sweetie. She look's like a real little Wollo. Is she the one carrying around hay? She really is a doll.

Tina


----------



##  (Apr 10, 2005)

* Sign * yes she isstill lugging hay around lolwhen i put her in the doublecage that was the first thingthe silly wabbit didlol and is still doing it as iwas coming back up !


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 10, 2005)

I hope and pray it's a false pregnancy. Lord knows you don't need more at this point.

Tina


----------



##  (Apr 10, 2005)

This wastaken around 7 - 7 30tonight:X


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 10, 2005)

Nowwhat possible good could have come out of breeding this poorgirl I mean Really. What a jerk. I have reached my limit, I reallyhave. I am so sick of people breeding just To See What WillHappen



I hate that people like you are needed but I am glad that youare. I'm praying it's a false pregnancy for her sake and yours.

Poor poor baby girl. Penelope, I am sorry this happened to you. But your new mom is awesome.

Tina


----------



##  (Apr 11, 2005)

*Hold on to your hats The Wrecking Crew isin da house * The boys ^^^^








3 of the Girls ^^^^^^^

The very first picture that was supposedto be the last pictureis all 4 of th girlstogether , 2 we are keeping thats w hy they arenot in thiese pictures but i will postthem soon too .


----------



##  (Apr 11, 2005)

sorry about the way thosecame out taking up so much roomI tried to fix it butcant figureout how without deleteing it ?sorry !


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 11, 2005)

How about updated pictures of the other little ones?

Enquiring minds want to see them....

Peg


----------



##  (Apr 11, 2005)

LOL Peg i will begetting pictures tonight when igo down to do choreslol i have to get replacementbatteries lol trying to get the Crew allin one spot at the same time killed thebatteries BUT!! I promise i will getthem lol

OH AND TINA !!! wehave to change Hopi's namelmao she should benamed Little Miss T ( for trouble ) Ifound her earlier inside the hanging feeddish lol .


----------



##  (Apr 11, 2005)

Is this the one ?








Chocolate one , Lightened up a tad bit .




Little black one .






Little grey one .

there i think i got them all lol !!!!!


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 11, 2005)

Oh my....those are my favorites...yes!

When will you be able to sex them? I'm dying to know what they are....

Peg


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 11, 2005)

I WANT THAT BUNNY!!!! 

*Reminder to self: add this bunny to my Bunny Napping list*

~Amy


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 11, 2005)

*ayglnu13 wrote: *


> I WANT THAT BUNNY!!!!
> 
> *Reminder to self: add this bunny to my Bunny Napping list*
> 
> ~Amy




Sorry - but I think that bunny is going to become a Texan! 

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 11, 2005)

This was the other bunny I had been considering - I don't think it is the one you're keeping.

I've almost got Art talked intoit....I think he may let me have them for Mother's Day...


----------



##  (Apr 11, 2005)

Peg Theirvery near Twins , the dark spot on baby #2' head is just a bit smaller.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 11, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> Peg Their verynear Twins , the dark spot on baby # 2'head is just a bit smaller.


Oh my.....I think I'm in bunny love.

My daughter walked in and saw me looking at the pictures of the bunnyand she started laughing. She didn't know about ourcorrespondence and she was like, "What a funny rabbit? Whyare you looking at it?"

So I broke down and told her and told her that her dad was thinkingabout it and going to give me an answer soon. Hercomment...."As long as you're not trying to replace Tio &amp; Kyobecause they've been pests lately....that's ok".

Hmm...I'd never even thought of trying to replace them....even thoughthey've beengiving mama fits from theirhormones...

Peg


----------



##  (Apr 11, 2005)

this is Greybaby # 2 sorry about thelighting the flash turnedeverything blue this time , usualy its aneirie green great for halloween tho lol 






lol the top of the cage is actually white go figure lol


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 11, 2005)

oh boy.....I am in bunny heaven now. I LOVE this little one.

Peg


----------



##  (Apr 11, 2005)

Of the 2 steelcolored babies he has thesweeter disposition lolmeaning he didntdouble bunny booted my noselike most all the others have done lol .


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow....are they already showing a bit about their personalities at this young age?

Hmm......I wish I could be there to hold them. 

Peg


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 12, 2005)

How's everybun doing, Gypsy? 

-Carolyn


----------



##  (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks forasking Carolyn , all aredoing well , the Dutch and NewZeland are still having issuesbeing touched , but iam dauntless i willprevail lol ( wishfullthinking i think ) , All theBabies are coming along nicely , there isstill some concern over Kissystribe , they are just so much smallerthan the rest , 

I am curious to thefact that maybe mostly becauseof the lil darlin incident ifmaybe these kids might be dwarfs? rightnow they are not much biggerthan a3 week old Dutch , if i can find ascale that will register theirweight maybe this will helpdeterminesomething,there onlyjust 3 weeks and a bit old but compared toPinkies babies they are ingenerall a lot smaller , LOL we cantcompare them to Thunders babies as theyapear to be baby moose ,Hopi when i caught her in thefeeder was kinda overflowing it, the neck of the feederis six inches wideand wellshe didnt have much roomto get herself out lol ihave nick named her little Miss T ( trouble) lol Everyone of the babies arebright eyed and frisky as allget out , the Little Dutchbabies are hysterical ,run jump slide on the cardboard hitthe end of the cage spin aroundand go the other way , then do it again, a person could litterallydie laughing at that crew , Iwish i culd talk you into aroad trip , i would love to haveyou see the set up i have andmeet some of these furry clowns . rightnow i am trying totalk teh hubby into fixingme up a baby run with 1/4 inchwire so i can put them outside fora bit , that way ican do comparison pictures . lmbo i can seeit now get in withall of them and all of asudden baby bunny mob scene lol


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 12, 2005)

Agreed that I'd love to see them frolickingaround. I'm so glad they have you there - someone that appreciates thesights and loves them with all her heart. Your description ofthem is excellent. I can just see them in my mind's eye andam getting a kick out of it myself. 

I didn't realize that Hopi and her sister are from Darlin'slitter. :? Tina got all choked up about that lastnight when I was talking to her. She's such a mush,but I have to agree that Darlin was something special. Forbeing here on Earth for such a short time, that little one sure had abig impact on us. 

Kiss all those little noses for me. Glad you're not lettingthem scare you away from petting them. Little buggers!!

Always a pleasure chatting with you, My Friend. 

-Carolyn


----------



##  (Apr 12, 2005)

Always a pleasure updating onthe babies lol they are justso awsome lol 

Hopi is from Thunderslitter she is going to be abig bunny Christais from Kissys family andDarlins sibling , Christa is theone i feel is going to stay onthe Dwarf side , but time willtell she may yet hit a growthspurt and surprise us all that would be ohso awsome lol .


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 12, 2005)

May I ask what Darlins story is? I keepseeing him/her mentioned but I don't know the story as I haven't beenon here very long.

Peg


----------



##  (Apr 12, 2005)

whoah boy here we go , ok 

Lil Darlin was oneof Kissys babies , they all were born onthe 18 of March , atthat timeeverything looked and seemednormal i had counted babies andcame up with 8, on the 19th inthe afternoon i was recheckingcount for ya never know whenone will pass sudenly . while iwas pulling out the lastabay something touched my hand, well needless to saythe baby went into thebox i was usingand i started feeling around in thenest again . i felt theslight touch again and i pulledout the tiniest baby i haveever seen in my life , hewas no bigger than a babymouse, i yelled for my husbandto come over and see what ihad found , i was intears needless to say , ihave read often theatpenuts are generally a fatality , i wasnot prepared for that , myhusband wanted me to have himput to sleep but i refused as iwanted to give him every chance there was tothrive. The Frist thing i didwas jump on here andcontacted Carolyn , i was devistated andheartbroken all at the same time ,Carolyn suggested i contact Dajeti2 (Tina ) which i did and thruthis forum and everyonestremendous strenghth i knew ihad a fighting shot at helping him, There was a lot of upsand downs , reasons to rejoice witha slight growth or aslight weight gain .

Between us all we got him tohis first weeks birthday , thohe was still tiny andstill week he was alwaysthe little king on top of themountain , always first in line to befed so to speaklol it always made myheart jump with joy to see himthere . Sadly on the 8 th day iwent down to check on himand he wasnt king of the mountain , iyelled to my husband to get me a box or somethingto put the siblings in, and proceeded to yank babiesout uncerimoniously , and plopped themin the basket he vrought me ,there was no sign of Darlin ,he wasnt there , i was shaking so hard icould barely move orspeak or even breathe , i happendto glance toward the front ofthe cage and saw himlaying there , oh gosh the tears againbear with me . I will spareeveryone the detailsof what i found ,needless to say Lil Darlin isbow buried in my Faery Garden, right in front of theRainbow Honeysuckle , withaPeace rose to keep him company. My Husband is working on agranet marker for himwhich we will be placeing forhim as soon as it isdone .


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks for sharing - I'm sorry that I asked but I was wondering about it.

I keep coming back and looking at the bunnies and staring at them....they are just so precious.

Any idea yet on who is female and who is male?

Peg


----------



##  (Apr 13, 2005)

Not yet ihavent had a cjance to sex themyet allergies have been slowing me downa bit , ( darn mold ) I willcheck this morning while i amdoing cages.


----------



##  (Apr 13, 2005)

Carolyn : remeber the conversation ofthe run slide on the card board,,, get a look at this ,











hope you get a giggle the wrecking crew strikes again .


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 13, 2005)

OMG! How cute arethey.

Ilove all the pictures of the little squirts. You can feel the energythese little ones have like an aura lol. Keep the Punkin's picscoming.

Tina


----------



##  (Apr 13, 2005)

This is my LittleMan , His name is Bun Bun he is theonly Rabbit in My herd whois NOT a rescue , he is anintact male who acts like anuetered buck , altho he sureloves the ladies in the next town , hestuds out .


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 13, 2005)

Oh that just made my day. Look at the Momma's Boy stretching up trying to reach Mom. That is just way too cute.



Tina


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 13, 2005)

*gypsy wrote: *


> Thisis my Little Man , His name isBun Bun he is the only Rabbitin My herd who is NOT a rescue, he is an intact malewho acts like a nuetered buck ,altho he sure loves the ladies in thenext town , he studs out .




Oh wow....he's adorable! I love him....

Peg


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 13, 2005)

Gypsy, what do you do with all theseBunnies? They are so cute. My husband &amp; Ihave 3, two get along Brother &amp; sister, I sayboyfriend/girlfriend. The other our first born Buttercup isjust one very spoilt bunny (actually they are all really spoilt).



Soooska


----------



## lizabeth332 (Apr 14, 2005)

oh gypsy they are beautiful! i am just readingthis for the first time and OOH i think i will have to take thatchocolate esp. if its a buck...i have a shortage of good choc bucksright now! I don't know how you got all those bunnies but i'dlove to hear! You rescued them? well from others comments i am surethat God will bless you for what youre doing! Good luck toyou and all the babies!


----------



##  (Apr 14, 2005)

Soooska , Most all ofthese Parents were resuce's, One of them Mr Bun Bun is a ibought for My oldest grandaughter, i find good homesfor these babies and if not ijust keep them, Till i can finda good home . Ihavesent some to the feed store ,because the workers at the feedstore wanted them to adopt forthemselves.

Lizabeth : sorry hon the littlechocolate is a female , ichecked it last nightfor another member.


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 15, 2005)

_psst Gypsy psst How are Christa and Hopi doing? Anxious new mom here. Any pics_

How is Miss Penelope doing today? Do we have any new babies?Plus the new two your rescuing brings the total up to what...101Bunnies isn't it lol.

I wish I had the space you do. I admire all you do I really do.When you get to the Bridge there is going to be a bunny mob waiting fortheir dear sweet mom. You are one totally awesome Lady.

Tina


----------



##  (Apr 15, 2005)

_**psst Gypsy psst How are Christa and Hopi doing? Anxious new mom here. Any pics_**

Tina they Girls aredoing wonderfully , Hopi is ahefty little chunka bun , and alittle poop too :?Christa isvery light bones very feminine,are reall little lady there,and a little stinker she peedon me again ! :X
More pictures will come soon iwanted to wait a bit before i tookmore , I wanted a littlecomparison difference lol .

BUT TA DAHHHHHHH i do have some pictures ,

Please welcome in ,Skunkie and Smore"





And my Youngest Granson Zach! 






Little Miss Whistles ! 






just couldnt resist themsweet faces , Skunkie isth solid bllack andwhite and Smore' isthe tri colored, he has panties!! they boys are bonded brothers 

Whistles is barely 8 weeks oldand a reall Doll having apermanent bad hair day lol


----------



##  (Apr 17, 2005)

Have you ever Just had oneof them days !!!! geesh , 

today after most everyone hadtheir out of pen play time , Uncle Festerwas at turn , he was having amerry time for himself , lolits hysterical to see such ahuge bunny jump straight up in the air, he is mearly 10 pounds nowlol , well long story short, I wasattempting to put him in his cage andHe decided play time wasnt overjust yet , and he ws going to have anattitude aboutit,





heres the end results ( again sigh ) !

Thankfully no stitches neededthis time lol , and ithought Iguannas had sharp nails !!!!!


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 17, 2005)

What a little stinker lol. That looksrealy sore. Bless you heart. Clean that out and put Neosporin on it. Ican't believe he did that, little stinker. Hope it gets bettersoon.

Tina


----------



##  (Apr 17, 2005)

LMBO you shouldhave seen everyone dive forcover when i put hand sanitizer onit and jumped around the garagefor 5 minuteshollering like an idiot lmbo , 

I did put neosporin onit , dang even thatstung lol , I swearim trying to collect as manyscars and i have tattoos lol , i guessyou can say he's helping ,lol,

your Y isnt opened ?


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 17, 2005)

Kept getting booted lol I'll try again. Ibet you hollered so bad they heard you in the next county:shock:. I putsome sanitizer on my hands not thinking and let's just say what I saidwasn't very nice.

He's helping you build up scar tissue. Like in BunnyMommy post remember. That way it won't hurt anymore

Tina


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 17, 2005)

ouchy, that looked like it hurt, gypsy!!! awwww,i just absolutely ADORE those dutches....i want one (and a flemish,well, why not a rex and an english spot by the way) SO BAD!!! they looklike such dolls. MORE PICTURES PLEASE!

Ellie &amp; dah bUnS!


----------



##  (Apr 17, 2005)

Pictures are comingsoon i promise , I am goingto be taking Christa and Hopiout in a round pen tomorrow ( just assoon as I figure out if Christacan slip thru the wires lol ) ,and get them started on bonding , soplenty pictures yet to come !!! TinaYou Listening lmao !!?? Ohand soon also i amgoing to post pictures of the 2 littersof baby rats born onSat and today ! still waiting onthe silly cat tho , i think she is goingto hold onto them forever geesh !


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 18, 2005)

I swear you are up to your eyeballs infur kids lmbo. Oh yea, Pictures, heard that loud and clear. Can'twait. I've been saying my prayers all goes well today. I'm so nervouslol. I can't wait to see rat and mice babies. Are they like hamsterkids? Had a hamster as a child that had babies and that was prettycool.

Waiting for a pregnant cat to deliver is like watching a pot ofwater boil. Watch and it won't do nothing, turn your back on it andit's boiling over lol. 

Hows the arm today?

Tina


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 18, 2005)

I once had a pregnant cat have her first litterin my lap...quite literally. I felt so bad for her.....shewas so scared and wanted so badly to be with me. They alllived though and I helped her move them to a safer area when she wasdone.

That was definitely an interesting experience!

Peg


----------



##  (Apr 18, 2005)

Yes Tinajust like hamster babies all nekked andpink . and like baby rabbits tooall popcorny , they are amazing towatch , and grow just as fastas any rodent baby lol blink youreye and they have fur , blink again andthey got Teeth!!!

My wrist is doing ok , kindastiff and black and bule abit but hey its the jpysof over zealous bunnies lol , 

he cat geesh she gets anybigger or doesnt have them sooni fear she is going toexplode lol . silly thing I wassitting and holding her last night , she loves tolay on my chest andhas since she was a kitten ,she was doing the groomingthing i moved my headand she decided to grab my facewith both paws and bite my nose , now imtelling ya between double baby bootingsand now the cat bitingit its a wonder my nose isntthe size of a carrot !! justa another day in Paradise !!!!lol


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 18, 2005)

Carolyn : remeber the conversation ofthe run slide on the card board,,, get a look at this 





No Wonder why they're having so much fun!! Good Lord, their cage ishuge. I can just picture hearing them hit that cardboard andslide. No wonder why you were laughing sohard. What a sight to see. 

That injury you took from Fester is nasty. Really tender areaof your arm too. I hope it's feeling better. 

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 18, 2005)

Peg, I am always awedat seeingthe Miracle of Birth. I just don't think I want it in mylap:shock:eww lol.

Gypsy, how cool. I can't wait to see them. I bet they are socute. I barely remember mine, I was so young. I was 6 and thought shehad pooped and freaked out when the poops startedmoving:shock:.

Are there any animals at your house that haven't injured youyet. They are going to love you to death woman. I feel so bad for ya. Iam glad you arm is better. It looked really nasty and was worried aboutyou.

Tina


----------



##  (Apr 18, 2005)

Momma Rat and Babies ^^^^






Baby Mice ^^^

Tina : there is a few thathavent gotten me and tore meup yet , but very few lol 

Carolyn : you shouldhave seen itthe little balack bunny hadno choice she couldntstop it was plastic coffeecan oone and babyrabiit ZIP!! lmbo .


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 18, 2005)

They are adorable. They are so cute. Iwas just about to say I want one. But if I add another animal to mywant list I am going to need a semi truck to bring all the Babies homefrom Conn. They are adorable. I miss having a rat, they are so sweet.Never had a mouse although Jer has been begging for two every time wego to the petstore:? lol.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 18, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> Carolyn : you shouldhave seen itthe little balack bunny hadno choice she couldntstop it was plastic coffeecan oone and babyrabiit ZIP!! lmbo .


----------



##  (Apr 18, 2005)

As near as i can count with outmiving every one there looks to be 14babies in this litter , this isthe same babiees as the onesalready posted.


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 18, 2005)

See now I'm remembering Pooba and missinghaving a rat.I may have to try and change Dale's mind. Thenagain if it's Jeremy's room and Dale isn't here...hhmmm...must go thinkand plan.

Tina


----------



##  (Apr 18, 2005)

lmbo @ you , see what i started lol

i just am amazed at what greatcaring mothers Rats can be ,mice never seem to really care but arat will chew your fingers offif you mess with thier babies


----------



##  (Apr 20, 2005)

** sings happily in the best Brittney Spers voice ( minus that great body !) 

OOOOPPPPSSSS I DID IT AGAIN !!

went to the pet store for a rat , cameback with a beauty , Deal of alifetime well sorta lol ,.whatcha thinks ?






His fur is awsomely coloredits almost a lilac color only reallydark color is on his nose and ears, Lady at the pet store said hewas a Holland Lop , too old to besold as a baby , he wasdestined for a different type of cage, I was able to abscond withhim for $ 14,99 yeaaaaaaaaaaME!!!!!!!


----------



##  (Apr 20, 2005)

arggg this was supposed tobe with the other one see whathappens when you forget to clickok geesh im so not with it . lol


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 20, 2005)

What a doll though. You're nuts you know that right. Completelysweet and loving but a bit off yournutDear.What's his name? He is a cutie. You aretoo much lmbo. You have such a big heart.

Tina


----------



## EEEM (Apr 20, 2005)

I think we need Rabbits Anonymous for you... You're definitely addicted!


----------



##  (Apr 20, 2005)

* is running away from themen in the white coats ,, nuhuh noooooooooo tie inthe back jackets for meno sir uh uh , ( giggling manicaly) .

I havent gotten to name him yetthe Kid hasnt even seenhim lol . im sure i will comeup with somethig !.


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 20, 2005)

THATS A LOT OF BABIES!!!!!!!:shock: 

Congrats on your new bunny! What a cutie! 

~Amy


----------



##  (Apr 21, 2005)

Have finally decided ona name for thislittle guy lol hisname will be Bailey ,the name is such because ibailed him out of a badsituation , seemed fitting to me , He ismost definatley a littleboy his who whoshave dropped completly and heknows how to use them :X geeshanother pair of sneakers goneto trash lol oh well suchis the joy, now the pet storehad no idea just how old heis with everything in plain sight now asit is what isthe guestament age ?


----------



## Pipp (Apr 22, 2005)

LOL! That's some rat, congrats!!


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 22, 2005)

They just dropped? Wow he'a a good sizedlittle guy for what 4 -5 months old. I love his big Floppy ears. He hasa really cool name too. 

You are going to have to buy stock in a sneaker factory lmbo. How many pairs is that this week.

psst* when you get a chance can you post another baby ratpicture.I'm curious to see how quickly they grow and change. I told youlol Jer saw 'em and said I want one. I think I've rubbed off onhim.

Tina


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 22, 2005)

*Pipp wrote: *


> LOL! That's some rat, congrats!!


Ha...ha..Gypsy...We were just reading another thread about banning ourself from pet stores. Us forty plusyear olds...lol

Rainbows!


----------



##  (Apr 22, 2005)

Tina here is a pictureof one of the babies , it wasthe only one i could get * theBrat mommy Bit me again*:Xstinker geesh , 

That would be 2 pairs of sneakers in lessthan 2 weeks , Lightning Killed the otherones ,lol , and now amarkedpair isnt my idea of goingshopping in lol :shock:


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 22, 2005)

I've never actually seen a baby rat before.....well there is a first time for everything!!! 

~Amy


----------



##  (Apr 22, 2005)

Also look what ifound this morning , when i couldnt findthe cat !!!!!






Im thinkingI see 4 tails but have noclue but I will bechecking later 

Yep 4 healthy babies all tiger by the looks lol


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh thank you so much. Wow I know they aretiny but they look so big with that tail. Very sweet. I won't ask anymore I don't want you getting bit just for a pic. I never knew ratswere that protective of their young. See I learn something neweveryday.

Baby Tigers Yeah finally. Can't wait to see the final count because she was huge. They look cute as can be.

How are Christa and Hopi behaving. Love the girls for me.

Tina


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 22, 2005)

YEAH, you are so lucky!! I hope everything wentfine during birth. I am still waiting for the gift of birth fromTiger... It will be soon! I have a cat that looks like her. She isfixed but she had one litter first (5 babies)... 2 grays, 1 tiger, 2black tigers (weird). One of the greys died of ammonia though. I posteda picture of one of her kittens when it was younger (now he is 2 yrs.old)

Also


----------



##  (Apr 22, 2005)

awwww he isso cute love thembig eyes 

Final count was only 4 canya believe it she wasbig enough to have 10 , imstill having trouble getting a decentpicture , where she had them is dark, and being as old as iam its hard for me toget down on the floor and lookso i kinda slip the camerain and shoot where i thinkthey might be, pull the camera backoout look in the live view andtry again . If ididnt need a wrecker to haul myfat butt back off hte floorit would be oh so much easier ,well here is the best i coulddo for now its kindablurry but it s hows how bigthe litle buggers are.


----------



##  (Apr 24, 2005)

Well Ihave made a MAJOR decision inmy futile life as amother and wife , NEVER wil Iever send the kid andHubby to the feed storefor the simple act ofgetting rabbit grainagain , I have no clue what i was thinking ,I must have temporarily lost my littlemind. I knew darn well CASH only not ablank check , never neveragain . This is what they brought home ,including the rabit grin2 bags of timothy hayand a bag of grain forthese guys. Hubbys excuse &gt; 

I couldnt resist them bigbrown eyes ( the kidnot the chicks ) so hereis the newest addition to themanagere' ALL 13 of them !


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 24, 2005)

Wow Chickens!!!  What breed?? Myneighbor just got Rhode Island Reds and I got to name one, so I namedit Winifred, a perfect odd chicken name 

Good luck with the chickens!

~Amy


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 24, 2005)

Aww you got Chickies. What kind do youhave. I see what looks like Reds and blondes lol. Your hubby is such asweetie. Dale is the one always trying to tell me no lol. They are socute. What did she name them. 

They are so cute. Hard to believe mine were that small not thatlong agao. Do you have that one that is louder than the others andnever hushs lol. I got one and there are times she's lucky she's socute.

Tina


----------



##  (Apr 24, 2005)

most areRhodeIsland reds , all he told mewas the white ones were brolers, they could very well beleghorns for all i know , itseems to be the popular ones forthis area , well formeat birds anyways. I was So not prepared forchicks this year , figured i would takea year off but noooooooooocant have a vacation like thatlol silly me for thinking so . ;p


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 24, 2005)

Oh, We all know you LOVE them!! They are so cute(NOW)... I hope everything is going fine... I wish my mom would let mego into the feed store with a blank check. I don't think we would havea house if she did though!


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 24, 2005)

Chickies! Chickies! Chickies!

They are so cute, Gypsy. I think everyone has gotchicken fever now, lol! Are you going to name any ofthem?


----------



##  (Apr 24, 2005)

Yes Bunnylover i will love them, its just i wasso not expecting them lol , Ididnt give the kid a blanks check ,well wait hubby childlikebehavior , oh never mind , it speaksfor itself ,

No I am not going to name them,, chickens are chickens meant to produce eggsand such , besides the last rooster inamed i cant even post onthis forum lol I will say ithad reference to having him chase a 7 yrold around the shed , with her screamingat the top of her lungs , loud enough tobe heard over a wood splitter lmao ..And we wont mention thespurring incident. He was a silversomething bantam with a feather acrossedhis backside all thetime.

I will assume these ones areall girls , for now untill somethingcrows up later lol Ya therecute but i would have been justas haoppy with out them , Chickens are alot of work especially in winter.

The way im see ing this now is the nightof the lepus has turned intothe night of the chickens lmbo!!!!!


----------



##  (Apr 25, 2005)

We are getting our fur in , thought i wouldupdate the little guys lol ,10days old now !


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 25, 2005)

OH My GOODNESS they grow so fast!! Doyou breed rats or are they like rescued rats?  My friend has a petrat, she said they make great pets, but I am not totally convinced yet

~Amy


----------



##  (Apr 25, 2005)

The Malerats make good petsthe trick is to get them when theyare very young , soonafter weaning , Kinda likewith Baby rabbits ,you need to be lovinggentle and smooshy with them ,they can be taught to do tricksand all kinds of things , andYes they make wondefull pets, Amy think back on a conversation we hada bit ago as to the whyI have rats hon,remember i am Multi exotic rescue .


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 25, 2005)

Oh ya! Duh! Must have had a momentary brain block 

~Amy


----------



##  (Apr 25, 2005)

No worries I haveMajor brain blocks , brain freezes ,brain cramps , Duh days youname it lmso !!!


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 25, 2005)

What a difference 10 days make!

You've got chickens nowtoo????



-Carolyn


----------



##  (Apr 25, 2005)

YES! blank check,hubby with no constitution ,puppy eyed 7 yr old,ya i got chickens again lol,there so cute , butoh so much more work for me , good thingi have so much spare tim eon myhands he felt the need to fill someof it . :X:shock:


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 25, 2005)

He's so considerate. He deserves special treatment for that. 





-Carolyn


----------



##  (Apr 25, 2005)

I am laughing so haed ican barely type this , Ididnt see the littlesmiley dudes at first then allof a sudden a little headgoes boing , busted me rightup llmao.


----------



##  (Apr 28, 2005)

This is way off topic sort of 

The Kittens are now 6 days oldand i just found the most curiousthing :shock:

2 of them have their eyes opened , Ihave never run acrossed this at suchan early age ? Does anyonehave any clues or Ideas as towhy they are opening their eyes so soon ?usually its between 12 and 14 daysbefore the eyes open .


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 28, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> Tina here is a pictureof one of the babies , it wasthe only one i could get * theBrat mommy Bit me again*:Xstinker geesh,


Mommyrats are protective ones aren't they? I hadone who would attack us when we went in her cage foranything. We would open it and throw the food in because shewould come flying as soon as your hand went in. LOL

I love your babies, I would be taking some rats, kittens and bunnies...ok, I want 1 of everything....

Jen


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 28, 2005)

Jen, now you sound me lol.

Gypsy, I had a kitty that was 6 days overdue. When she finallydid have them they opened their eyes by day six. I can't remember ifyou said Tiger was overdue too or not, sorry lol. I wouldn't worry toomuch about it as long as they are feeding and going potty and all thatgood stuff. Just keep an eye on them but I know you will. Duh, look whoI'm talking to lol.

Tina


----------



##  (Apr 28, 2005)

Jen : I have 2 littersof baby rats about a day apart and 2 moregetting ready to rat lol , I willbe finding homes for baby ratsafter they are weaned If your in thearea you can come pick out oneor 14 lol . The only time this particularrat has bitten me is when i reachin andmove a baby she dragged half way acrossed hercage lol dummy me i should haveleft it she would have gottenit herself , but nope gotta bethe good granny rat and moveit for her lol . Ingrate I tellya lol 

Tina Tiger is the catBunnylover is looking after mines name isBitzy lol , no she wasnt overdue she was right ontime ,. I have just never encounteredit before every kitten i haveever oopsed on having all waited the apprpriate14 days , lol little buggerssure seem advanced ,. I wouldnt even havekittens right now had thevet not told me myMale was sterile , geesh youwould think 200.00 for a fertilitytest wouldnt have produced this typeif response? The reason we hadhim tested is because myoldest daughter wanted herfemale to have kittens , and allHe did was beat the stuffingsout of her. no kittens resultedbecause he wasnt interested ,also bear in mind this male cat is now7 yrs old , What surprised mealso was when webrought Bitzy home he beat hersoundly even thru 2 other heats( go figure ) never wanted tobother i certainly have no cluewhere he found the reproducing hormones ,maybe borrowed them from a neighbors cat. AND NO she isnt anoutdoor cat . sheis in all thetime .


----------



##  (May 4, 2005)

New Rescueyesterday , No name yet, stillthinking and soon running outof names lol .







he is very small about 1 1/2 pounds , lol 






this one shoows the size ofthe rabbit in difference to the size ofthe cage lol , I have toshake the hay to findthe bunny lol . he isabout the same age as Bailey ,between 4 and 6 months old.


----------



## LuvaBun (May 4, 2005)

Awww Gypsy, what a cute little guy. He cancertainly have a good stretch in that cagelol- Jan


----------



## cirrustwi (May 4, 2005)

*gypsy wrote: *


>


This little guy looks like my Orion, he's about the same size too. What a cutie!

Jen


----------



##  (May 4, 2005)

Ya lolhe sure can , I toldmy hubby he needed to make a biggercage for him , He looks at meand asked why ? , Isaid cause i can still see the rabbit !.


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (May 4, 2005)

How about Boots or Barley? Or Barkley...more of a dogs name tho, lol.

Ellie


----------



##  (May 4, 2005)

awwwww Ellienone fit him especially where 2 aretoo close to Bailey theother new rabbit withthe basset hound ears ,boots really dont fit becausehe is all whitebutthe ears and a biton the face ,

these are the names i have sofar used with the other rabbits:

Boys,

Bun Bun

unkle fester

funny bunny

stubby

buster

bailey

jack

Cassi is leaning toward Twister, but the name had been used foranother little boy bunny who was adopted.


----------



## CMiska (May 4, 2005)

Awwwww they are adorable, time to rob therabbits  The beauty grey one is a gem, but they allsparkle. Good job mommys and of course daddies


----------



##  (May 10, 2005)

Kitten Alert!!! 

Little stinkers are up andMoblie not quite 3 weeks , geesh eyesopen and moblie all before 3 weeks gotta lovethe speedy little buggers 






LOL dont mind the mess Mommajust moved them out here andI Didnt get a chance toclean that mess uplol :?


----------



## Carolyn (May 10, 2005)

Is there ever a time when you _don't_ have babies in the house?

The kittens are just adorable. 

-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13 (May 10, 2005)

OH my goodness!They are SOOOOadorable!!

They make me want to get a cat 

~Amy


----------



##  (May 10, 2005)

**"Is there ever a time when you _don't_ have babies in the house?"**

Ya know I dontbelieve I would know what to dowith out babies in the house lol. they are so sweet and adorable , andYES I am pathetic lol . So farall Kittens are spoken for butfor one , so who knows lol.


----------



## CMiska (May 10, 2005)

Gypsy you have such a wonderful little crew offluff. I sniffled when I read about the littlestone. The kits are just georgous and would take all the Dutchs(hubby may have a fit). I love to read about them as they are growingup so quickly. thanks for the pics


----------

